# Feeding time



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

*Feeding Time... Monster Style: Hand Feeding The Monsters*





Or go to 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/mons...s-monsters-series-1017/index7.html#post124328

Or subscribe
YouTube - KingeL7777777's Channel


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Very COOL!  enjoyed watching especially the Lungfish, it has very gentle eating habits from your Hand!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

youve got an awesome tank there  keep posting pics/vids and i'll keep watching 
btw what program do u use to add music to the vids? i gotta learn to do that


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

JohnnyAppleSnail said:


> Very COOL!  enjoyed watching especially the Lungfish, it has very gentle eating habits from your Hand!


yep they are very gentle when eating except for the african lungfish which will poke his head all the way out of the water and sometimes might be able to grab my fingers. Not good for me. The lungfish gentle feeding habit is also there downside when keeping in aggressive eaters that like to steal food. Best way is to just hand feed.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Mferko said:


> youve got an awesome tank there  keep posting pics/vids and i'll keep watching
> btw what program do u use to add music to the vids? i gotta learn to do that


I just use windows live movie maker. Thanks BTW. I will for sure post more.


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

King EL I want to see these fish in person! Absolutely awesome threads you've been posting lately, I too have enjoyed every one of them, keep 'Em coming


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

240sx said:


> King EL I want to see these fish in person! Absolutely awesome threads you've been posting lately, I too have enjoyed every one of them, keep 'Em coming


Make an appointment and bring some vodka. I'm away most of the time.


----------

